# Using logs for smoking??



## merlin (May 10, 2015)

as of now I use Lump charcoal. Brands such as Royal Oak, Cowboy (I know it sucks) and Frontrier.  However I don't feel like my coal burns hot enough nor does it burn long enough.  I was thiking about switching to using Logs but didn't know if this was a good idea. and if it was what kind of wood should I use?  Hickory, or anything that I usually smoke with?  Some Oak logs?  Does this make a lot of white smoke?  Can I lay chunks of the wood I prefer to smoke with on top of the logs?  Basically I just want to start using longs cause of the heat factor.  Any help would be great thanks.


----------



## noboundaries (May 10, 2015)

What type of smoker?  Offset?  Brand?  Folks with same equipment will be best able to help you.


----------



## merlin (May 10, 2015)

Im very sorry I should have specified.  I currently am using an Oklahoma Joe Offset smoker.  THe larger one of the 2 that they have I think.


----------



## stickyfingers (May 11, 2015)

Yes, logs are great to use with your smoker...probably best in fact. You can start with charcoal and add a couple of logs, then maintain with logs. Hickory, oak, pecan and fruit woods are all great choices.


----------



## merlin (May 15, 2015)

Thanks Sticky Fingers.  I'll be sure to do just that.  any other advice while using logs in my smoker?


----------



## joe black (May 15, 2015)

Do the logs ignite quickly?  Or do you mix some splits in with the logs?  I am using an offset Bell 24"x48".  Every little bit of help is appreciated.   Joe


----------



## cliffcarter (May 15, 2015)

The splits should be sized to fit you fire box, in my CharGriller I use 12" splits.

Always keep a clean hot fire, don't let the wood smolder.

When I add a split to the fire I keep the SFB door open until the flame is well developed.

A fire like this will keep your cook chamber temps around the 275°- 300° range, perfect temps IMHO. YMMV.













BBQ2013 (16).JPG



__ cliffcarter
__ Jul 21, 2013






I start with about a chimney and a half of fully lit lump charcoal and heat the splits in the SFB before adding them to the fire so they will start burning quickly













fireboxsetup.JPG



__ cliffcarter
__ May 3, 2012


















FebChick (9).JPG



__ cliffcarter
__ May 3, 2012


----------



## Pat McInerney (Oct 13, 2020)

cliffcarter said:


> The splits should be sized to fit you fire box, in my CharGriller I use 12" splits.
> 
> Always keep a clean hot fire, don't let the wood smolder.
> 
> ...


----------

